# Steel toe boots



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

Got an E mail from this site with a link to an unsigned article about PPE. 
The article said we shouldn't wear steel toe boots because the steel toes could crush our toes & make them cold. 

That comment about steel toes is a dangerous urban legend. Far less force then that needed to crush a steel toe would crush your toes, your always safer with the steel toe. If your worried about cold, they also make a fiberglass toe with similar protection to the steel ones.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Composite toes seem to be lighter, are better in cold weather and don't conduct electricity.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I like the composite toe boots. Our company also reccomends all qualified electrical workers to wear EH rated boots. We also get a $50/yr. boot allowance.

Think I'm due for a new pair... Uppers are still in good condition and these are 2 yrs. old. I discovered this after stepping in a puddle yesterday. 

Good article on footwear for electrical work here by Hugh Hoagland.
https://ohsonline.com/Articles/2011/04/01/Using-Dielectric-and-Electrical-Hazard-Shoes.aspx
.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Mythbusters tested that belief early on. They found the amount of force needed to deform boots' safety-toe caps to the point of severing flesh would pulverize bone anyways.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

When I was an apprentice I was told "Composite toes are dangerous, steel toe boots if they are crushed then cut your toes off clean where composite will crush your toes into nothing".......gotta love mentors like that! :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Besides, nothing_ kicks_ quite like steel.....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a 15 foot tall warehouse rack upright fall and get my foot. If I had been 6 inches to either side or back it would not have bit me. I had to cut my boot off because it bent the steel cap but not a scratch on my toes, just some very minor bruising. If I had not been wearing my boots I would probably lost most of my foot instead of getting a new pair of boots and a paid day to rest. Trust me when I say that good boots are one of the best investments you can make.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Titanium toe boots for me.

http://workingperson.com/timberland-pro-titan-26063-brown-safety-toe-eh-boots.html


----------



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

The steel toe boots don't conduct electricity either. Unless there so worn out that the steel is exposed or your working on primary voltage ie >15000 volts


----------

